# Tyco collectors



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Any of y'all here collect Tyco folks? I'd figure a whole new thread on the subject and not so much gripin' would help. I started collecting Tyco roughly around 2006 when my stepdad's friend had learned I love trains. He worked for FEC Rwy for a lil' while and loved his model trains at the time, then, grew tired of 'em. The HO mainly was Tyco and had some Marx 0-27. I grew interested in both and the rest is history!Now, I do own Athearn, Rivarossi, and Bachmann, but, love the Tyco becuase of there unique roadnames and paint schemes! Especially there operating accessories! If ya collect 'em post a pic! Heres a lil' taste of my collection, not all of 'em,but, some.









































































The 2-8-2 and 4-6-2 are Mantua, but, were made by 'em fer Tyco.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice collection, and I'm working on getting some Mantua's myself. Best runner's for your cash!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tycoman,

You saw our other recent Tyco thread, right?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2046

I really like the paint scheme on your Chessie steamer. A bit unconventional for a steamer, but it really shows quite nicely.

Keep those old Tycos running!

TJ


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

The Chessie would look better on a Reading T1!  But then if you were at the Pearly Gates, Saint Peter would say to the modeler who does that, "Guess who's a Reading Fan..." [ominously points to the gates! (insert Edvard Munch's "The Scream" here to represent the model railroader)]


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*I'm Laughing too hard!!*



trainguru said:


> The Chessie would look better on a Reading T1!  But then if you were at the Pearly Gates, Saint Peter would say to the modeler who does that, "Guess who's a Reading Fan..." [ominously points to the gates! (insert Edvard Munch's "The Scream" here to represent the model railroader)]


Hey Tyco nothing wrong with Tyco seeing that a lot of us started with this line when we were kids...a LLLOOONNNGGG time ago!!:laugh: Here's the last of my Tyco which went in a garage sale..Durango Diesel and Stock cars!!


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Did the chessie system really have any steam engines like that? Ive never seen a steamer in the Chessie System colors.....Now I want one!!!!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Chessie system never had steamers. They were created when seaboard coast line and the C&O merged. C&O had steam power but SCL came about in the diesel era.

Massey


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Their was however a Chessapeke and Ohio Steam engine that had roughly that exact same paint scheme if it was not a Chessie. It was a real engine and the Entertrainment Junction has a video of it from days when it ran for events and railfaning days. It exists or at least it used to.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Ah good old Entertrainment Junction...I need to get down their to see that place, its only like 40 miles from me.....I love how tyco created these "lower end" models that are affordable and still REALLLLLLLLLLLY cool...I bet half my collection is Tyco and mantua.....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Never heard of them before ...

http://www.entertrainmentjunction.com/

Looks like a blast!  Too far from me, though 

How do they tout themselves as the "world's biggest" with Wunderland running in Germany?

TJ


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*Tyco*

Now I have 10 Tyco Engines and they all run great! They can't pull alot of rolling stock but they do have nice paint schemes! Nice setup!


----------



## NS_Fan_2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

dont think I have a pic, but I know I have a laramie boxcar made by tyco.


never mind..........I do:
http://s805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/firepatchnut2010/?action=view&current=randomstuff002.jpg


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have read and posted on the other "Tyco" forum, but, it started out very negative. I'd figure I'd start a positive one!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*I resent that (said the Reviver)...*

I resent that (said the Reviver), it only got messy, the night my new puppy came home! That darn little ankel biter (she literaly tried to bite, but only clawed, my ankels! And don't get me started about bare feet, slippers, and Lamb Chop) Human beings can't really multi-task (per sayhwell. We wouldn't even be talking TYCO, without the "other thread!" And we should use both threads, because, TWO's BETTER THAN ONE!!!:laugh: Let's all be a big, happy TYCO family (but no thread mergers, the other one should still be left alone, for it's age and legnth)!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
"AYEEEEE!" says the Fonz!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Plus, craig was sour and bitter when he posted his last thread. Got negative and totally went off subject!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Let's leave all those grapes over there, in that thread, OK?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Let's leave all those grapes over there, in that thread, OK?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TJ


Yep, no sour ones here on this thread!


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

*Tyco collection*

Hi 
Seeing as how we're talkin' TYCO I'll have to throw in my 2 cents worth...a Tyco set got me into trains and I still have it along with some extra TYCO 
units I got along the way...still have the original box the set came in . I think it was called the "Diesel Flyer" in the TYCO catalogue.
Got the set for Christmas from my Mom and Dad in 1967. The engine runs very strong and will pull quite a number of cars. The first pic shows the loco and rolling stock that came with the set with the box(sorry 'bout the white spot from the flash) got a good shot for the second pic! I remember there was an offer with the set to get additional car kits so I pictured it (Virginian Hopper car with the original instructions)! Some extra closeups of the cars..lots of "miles" 
on all of 'em.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's good to know Tyco lives and breathes. In 67 I got a slot car set. The box is long though. Nice pictures!


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi T-Man
Glad you like the pics ! ....I got a slot car set in '65 , Aurora HO Model Motoring
with a couple of T-Birds...still have that too...That stuff used to be all over the place 
when I was a kid and Tyco was a quite popular brand.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

That CN is a rare one there! Its nice to know ya kept it all these years with the boxes! I still have my very first trainset, a bachmann diesel flyer I think, no box, still runs though.


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi
Funny I never thought about it as rare...I ran it a lot as a kid as my Dad built me a 4 x 8 layout in my room for the set. Amazingly enough my kids played with the set too , although non of them turned into railfans. That CN unit 6536 along with 6636 where the first to wear the new Black,Red and White CN colours in 1961. 6536 went to VIA rail in 1978 and met her end at General scrap in Winnipeg Manitoba in May 1994 so that road number does have a bit of history. If you're interested Model Power released the same road number in their "Metal Train" series not to long ago. Its said that this is a lifelong hobby and it must be by the way we kept the sets that got us going I'm sure you treasure that Bachmann set too!


----------



## HenryG (Sep 13, 2011)

I grew up with Tyco. I have a few cars still in boxes I haven't used. Great thread!


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Like many here, I grew up with Tyco as well. Got my first set at 8 in 1982 for Christmas. Burlington Northern GP-20 and 4 freight cars - Union Pacific hopper, Swift reefer, and Great Northern flat with the 3 pipes and of course a caboose. I never understood why the locomotives didn't come with handrails. 

At any rate, the set is long gone but the railroad passion remains 30 years later. I only have a few Tyco pieces now; a very smooth Super 630 in Illinois Central livery (with plastic handrails, reversing lights, and power torque motor) and an SD-24 in Union Pacific. This one runs really well also. I have no reservations in running them with my other locomotives, mostly Athearn BB and a few Stewart C-628's. 

In fact, both the Tyco's are quieter than most of my Athearn! And oh, the smell they give off that dinky little pancake motor is one of my favorite scents of all time ever!


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Dont have any tyco but thanks for the entertrainment junction link! Didnt even know this was here the whole time. I am only maybe 2 hours away at most. Planning a trip now! ;-)


----------

